# Mistking- How Many Nozzles?



## Azriel (Jun 15, 2011)

Can someone help me make sense of the Mistking stuff? I just don't want to order something only to realize it's not quite right. My tank is a 36x18x24 exo-terra (about 65 gallons) and I want to get the Starter Misting System. I see it only comes with one misting nozzle though, and I think that's not going to be enough for this size tank. Should I go with two nozzles? Three? Or maybe just buy a double or quad nozzle? But then if I buy extra nozzles, will I need to buy extra tubing or other parts? 

Given the hardscape of my tank, I think it would make the most sense to have two single nozzles (one at each end of the tank). There's a big fake tree stump right in the middle that sticks out into the tank, so I think putting a quad or even a double nozzle right in the middle in front of that tree stump wouldn't look very nice. But I wanted a second opinion since I have no experience with this stuff! Here's a photo of my tank so far to illustrate what I'm trying to explain:









Thanks


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Your idea sounds good to me! You shouldn't need any extra tubing unless you want your reservoir to be far away. Once you actually have the MistKing parts in your hand you'll just go "Oooohhhh, this is easy!" - it's kind of like Lego's.


----------



## J Teezy (Jan 25, 2012)

Did you try to talking to Marty at MistKing, he'll help you out and get you exactly what you need.

I'd say probably 2 nozzles, 1 in each of the front corners. The Standard mistking setup comes with 1 L assembly. So with 2 sprayers you'd want to add one of the Value T assmblies. May want to get some of those corner mount brackets as well. The ZipDrip accessory seems like something worthwhile to me as well.

By adding a value T assembly, ZipDrip valve, 2 corner brackets you're going to be about 40ish dollars short I think it is from the Ultimate kit, which comes with the bigger pump which isn't necessary for a single tank setup but wouldn't hurt either.

Send Marty at Mistking an email, I had pretty much the same questions as you and he was very helpful.


----------



## Azriel (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I'll go ahead and email Marty too.


----------



## soknleet (Feb 15, 2011)

I have a 36"x18"x24" exo terra, i ordered the ultimate value pack, (MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd) here you get a much stronger pump that you can run 10 more nozzels on, but that is not realy necessary if you not going to have more than 10 nozzels in the future, like in other terras etc.. i ordered a value T double nozzle also with it, and i got 5 nozzels in my terra. Thats covering my background and floor in good margins  the mist spreads nicely and the nozzles are very adjustable.
i think 2 nozzles are a little bit few for your terra but it depends on your setup with plants and so on ...
its Realy easy to set up as mentioned, 
it also has the zip drip valve, thats a realy good investment if you ask me, 10 more ft. with tubing, tubing cutter, elbow, ballvalve and so on.
its a bit more expensive but im sure you would not regret it.

Really nice work with you root there, must say im impressed by the details 

keep up this nice work and hoping for upcoming pics


----------



## Azriel (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! So now I'm thinking I should get the Ultimate Value System, but with no nozzles included. Then I will order two T double nozzles, so this will give me four total nozzles on the tank.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

I agree with using 2 double t assemblies. Im using 4 nozzles on my current build and it isnt even as large as your exo. Better to have more then not enough as I found out on my last build.
Try and mount them in the front corners of the top. This way you can point the nozzles towards the background and keep the front as clear as possible. Also since you have a built in circulation fan, I would suggest timing it to turn off in accordance with the Mistking. Mistking nozzles produce super fine particles and it gets blown everywhere by a breeze. It also gets sucked in by the fan intake, and can reduce it's longevity.


----------



## Azriel (Jun 15, 2011)

GRIMM said:


> I agree with using 2 double t assemblies. Im using 4 nozzles on my current build and it isnt even as large as your exo. Better to have more then not enough as I found out on my last build.
> Try and mount them in the front corners of the top. This way you can point the nozzles towards the background and keep the front as clear as possible. Also since you have a built in circulation fan, I would suggest timing it to turn off in accordance with the Mistking. Mistking nozzles produce super fine particles and it gets blown everywhere by a breeze. It also gets sucked in by the fan intake, and can reduce it's longevity.


Okay that's what I'll do then. And thanks for the tip about the fan too, I didn't know that.


----------

